# Trivia 12/12



## luckytrim (Dec 12, 2019)

trivia 12/12
DID YOU KNOW...
In the film “Twister”, The wind in some scenes was generated  using a Boeing
707 jet engine and the sound of the tornado was made by  slowing down a
recording of a camel's moan.


1. Strange Words are These ; SENESHAL
  a. -  a relation of mutual dependence or action or  influence
  b. -  the chief steward or butler of a great  household
  c.-  inflammation of a finger or toe
  d. -  a small box used by ancient Greeks to hold  medicines
2. Pompeii, the ancient city destroyed by volcanic eruption,  lies close to
what large city ?
3. Born Nguyen Sinh Cung in Vietnam, May 19th 1890, by what  name do we know 
him better ?
4. In May 2011, Harold Camping made headlines for trying to  predict what?
5. She is the Greek goddess of revenge. What's her name  ?
6. What part of the human body shares its name with that of a  punctuation 
mark?
7. In what hit movie series was a "Flux Capacitor" an  important part of the 
plotline ?
8. In which two of the Fifty can you find the Black Hills  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Dallas Cowboys play their home games in Irving, not Dallas  .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
1. - b
2. Naples
3.  Ho Chi Minh
4. the End of the World
5.  Nemesis
6. Colon
7. "Back to the Future"
8. South Dakota and Wyoming

CRAP !!
The Cowboys played at Texas Stadium, located in Irving, TX,  until the end of
the 2008 season. They moved to a new stadium in Arlington, TX,  in 2009.


----------

